# Donald Trump's New 757 Jet



## Retired (Aug 20, 2011)

In case you might be receiving an invitation to fly with Donald Trump on his new jet in the near future, here's what you can expect:



I'm glad I watched the video, so I now know what color jammies to bring along to match the decor!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 20, 2011)

To think the people who fly business class were roughing it this whole time.


----------



## Yuray (Aug 20, 2011)

The Trump Family coat of arms?
Make Your Coat of Arms

from Wikipedia


> Trump's paternal grandparents were German immigrants.[_citation needed_] His grandfather, Frederick Trump (_n?_ Drumpf), emigrated to the United States in 1885 and became a naturalized American citizen in 1892


Looks like The Donald went shopping to improve his lineage.............................
How Trump's coat of arms landed him in trouble for 'breaking ancient laws' | Mail Online


----------



## Banned (Aug 21, 2011)

So will gold-plated seatbelts do a better job of protecting people than not-gold-plated?

I like how she points out the first class cabin - the whole plane isn't first class?!!!  I'd hate to be relegated to the lowly VIP or guest areas.  First class or nothing!

I just finished ground school last month.  Wonder if Don would let me take it for a quick spin?  I don't have any actual flying hours but surely that's a minor detail?


----------



## Xelebes (Aug 23, 2011)

Yuray said:


> The Trump Family coat of arms?
> Make Your Coat of Arms
> 
> from Wikipedia
> ...



The question is why would Scots Law apply?  I mean, it's not like he is a resident of Scotland.

Anyways, his crest is a bit awkward with the rampant lions and the miniaturised chevrons interrupting the three.


----------

